
Project Management & Cloud Collaboration by Rule - kreutz
https://www.rule.fm/
======
tzaman
And how is this different from a gazillion similar tools out there?

~~~
swombat
"It works"... or something along those lines.

------
fHbjKlf6
I'd like to see some more upfront differentiating factors between this and
asana, producteev, podio etc.

------
subpixel
This is a first for me: a product video that erodes all interest that the web
site might had induced.

~~~
rrrene
Same thing here. From the screenshots and description I assume this is a fine
product, into which went a decent chunk of work.

But the product video is really not telling anything about the software at all
- it is merely projecting a cool and hip lifestyle.

Give me an impression on what it feels like to use your software, not how cool
I can look...

EDIT: Reminds me of the Yahoo! Axis Ad where the dude is punching and
destroying websites. Complete separation between the content of the ad and the
product.

